# How many of you went on an Easter break?



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

We are just back from our Easter trip to Lymington and Hamble.

We noticed that everywhere was much quieter than we expected, perhaps people were put off by the weather. There was hardly any traffic coming home, none of the usual bank holiday queues.

So I was just wondering how many of you went away for Easter? 

I suppose some of you lucky people may still be away, unfortunately I have work tomorrow!!!

Lorna


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We rarely go out on UK Bank Holidays, but our first trip with the trailer is over the Dutch Bank Holiday in May, we go out on the night boat on the 15th and return on the 14.00 boat on the 21st. Nice weekend usually, we've had some really nice weather bewfore now, hope it will be the same this year.

Off to the USA next Saturday, little trip to California for a while to house-sit for our friend.

Peter


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Our planned rally with the MCC was cancelled. After that and seeing the weather I am glad we stayed home.... Except the wife got me painting


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

We live in Falmouth, were down on Easter Day and not a soul around, it was dry but very windy and quite chilly. Four or five coaches in the park but only saw a couple of other motorhomes and one of those was local.

Looks like people just didn't come, devastating for local business lets hope the Summer is better.


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

we've just returned from abergele ( north wales). it was cold but sunny, we had a trip around snowdonia and it was great seeing all the mountains in the white stuff. the campsite was full mix of motorhome's and caravan's also some brave soles in tents. all other sites nearby were full.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Just got back from a great 4 days in chilly north Essex.  Visited some great little country pubs, one even had a beer fest on 8) Did some nice long walks, done abit of shopping etc. Just a nice little break really and only 35 or so miles from home.  

Steve


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

kalamitty said:


> we've just returned from abergele ( north wales). it was cold but sunny, we had a trip around snowdonia and it was great seeing all the mountains in the white stuff. the campsite was full mix of motorhome's and caravan's also some brave soles in tents. all other sites nearby were full.


What is it like around Abergele?

I was doing some forward planning for a trip around Wales and there will be a C&CC Temp. Holiday Site we might use in June/July.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Since retiring a few years ago, we now are lucky enough to be able to stay at home during busy bank holidays and we go away when everybody returns and it is quieter  
We have been very busy for a few weeks decorating and are now looking forward to a nice break!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

same here 

Well not quite the same 8O 

We have done b****r. All

sat round log fire, promising tomorrow will be different

reading books and absorbing famiy as they arrive and depart

But tomorrow will be different

maybe   

Aldra


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We need a rest as decorated the lounge dinner, including a new ceiling and carpets, so all furniture out. Also just finished the study and a new carpet goes down in the morning. (if the carpet fitter turns up)
We did have trouble with the shop as they tried to supply a dirty carpet and inferior and cheaper underlay than we had paid for  
Then they compounded their lies and dug themselves into a hole


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We are on an Easter Break without actually even moving the motorhome :lol: 

I am staying in the m/home in Edinburgh as I am working here at the moment on a short contract. So Mrs 1302 has travelled up on the train and spent a few days with me. We have been into the city twice for a meal, had a walk out to Cramond and another towards the east and Granton Harbour 

A great long weekend


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

unless going away with the children and grand-children we try and avoid venturing out when the workers are off. 
Plus I'm in the middle of fitting new carpet throughout and fitting a new Roof light both of which would have been finished by now but for the weather!!
But only 56 days to our 8 wks away.


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

We went away to Essex as well Kelvedon hatch C&C club site.
Only 40 mins from home but a nice quite few days and great to be in the van again.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Finished work at hospital 9am Thurs and arrived in Ireland, off the ferry, at 7pm. Fantastic little campsite (thanks to advice from MHF).

We spent Saturday at Inch Beach watching the surfers (lovely sunny day, 14oC or so). Campsite at Tralee about half full with irish motorhomers - friendly bunch  

Weather caught up with us on Sunday as we drove back for the ferry. Spent the time reading mags; gathering ideas for next expedition. Got back to Pembroke 1am this morning; quick sleep and then drove back for work at 10am.

We both wish we could retire - but as we are a long long way off, these dashes to paradise are all we can manage for now :wink:


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Spent the break with Anglia MCC at Wells-next-the-Sea. Nice rally, nice people (38 vans), bitterly cold but access to the heated school hall all weekend, free Tea, Coffee and biscuits. Few Snow showers but nothing to speak off. None of the usual bank holiday crowds. 
Bit of excitement when a Yacht caught fire in the boatyard and took out one either side.Loads of sirens, even the Air Ambulance showed up but fortunately no injuries.....just a big bill for someone!

Oh,just remembered, no work tomorrow, I retired last week!!


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

A couple of nights away - cold but sunny. Went for a few walks. Other than that we just stayed in the van. Made some great food.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Ignoring the weathermans forecast we had four days in Norfolk, wildcamped in three separate locations, visited a shrine in Little Walsingham, met hundreds of seals up close on the beach and by happy co-incidence read about Grimes graves Neolithic flint mine when wildcamping only three miles from the place.
The weather was dry but cold and I had two great runs which added to the fun.
An absolutely brilliant weekend and what owning the van is all about.
Two happy Easter bunnies


----------



## alansue (Aug 29, 2010)

We have been away for ten days via Slimbridge, Cheltenham and over Easter at Newcastle Emlyn in Wales, first trip in our new bus. 
Weather has been mixed overcast, grey mist and bright sun but bitterly cold. As mentioned in previous post, no traffic. 
Weather can only get better cant it ?

Al


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

*Easter weekend*

We met another van at Broadstairs and wildcamped for the night supped some ale and had some exellent fish and chips .Next day we parked on the western esplanade Ramsgate [almost empty] walked into town done some shopping and found a newly opened micro bar near the Marina and sampled their ciders slept very well.Dont think any of that could have been done if the weather was good


----------



## mickandkim (Oct 1, 2011)

Having spent a week in cornwall, and visited Penzance, Falmouth and several secluded coves, made our way back up to Herefordshire , firstly by the A39 up to bridgewater via Torquay.. what a bit of road that is... Kim almost had to nip to the back of the van to change underwear on several occasions and even i was relieved to get back on some wide , flat tarmac in the end, but saw some fantastic scenery especially the drop into Lynton and Lynmouth, but the whole run over exmoor park was amazing,

Currently holed up near Hereford at Britstop 401 after a lovely meal, and a few pints of welsh bitter, ( reverend something from Brains brewery ) planned our run for tomorrow into wales ( well not really planned, just a back up plan in place )  

Roll on tomorrow but we have made a vow to ourselves that next time we have 3 weeks spare, we do cornwall properly, ( found some fantastic wilding spots while out in the car.. the people are so friendly, and there seem to be so many unspoilt places, nothing to do with the fact that i love their beer and cider.. ( managed to load 20 litres into the back of the van. unbeknown to kim, i knew that spare fresh water carrier would come in handy. :lol: )

Mick


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, we went away for the holiday weekend - Lake district then Berkshire for an orienteering event. Camp site on edge of Lakes was very quiet. No problems with the weather, cold but crisp and we were snug in the van 

Roads seemed quiet too.


----------

